# Flooring assistance



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

In late February, on a Friday night, heard a loud pop in the kitchen. Found four tiles 'tented up from the floor. Checked and didn't see a crack and didn't know what had happened. The next day, the kitchen and breakfast areas popped and crackled as all the tile came loose. 

The insurance company had an engineer come out to the house to determine why all the tiles popped loose with several tenting up. He came out and determined the cold winter caused the concrete foundation to contract, popping the tiles loose. (Same conclusion that Brandon, Likity Split, made when he looked at the floor). 

Found a crack in the foundation that I want addressed - not sure of the best method. The engineer said the crack probably occurred within 2-3 of the house being built and is a concrete expansion crack that doesn't affect the stuctural integrity of the house.

So now I need to find out what the cost is to put down new tiles throughout the house. I will be calling flooring companies but am wondering if anyone on the Forum does that work? Like to get a couple quotes before the insurance company gets back to me. 

Also, what are the thoughts on wood verus tile floorings?


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

Gene's Floor Covering is very reputable and we've been very pleased with their customer service and installation. They have locations from Gulf Shores to Navarre I believe.

4021 West Navy Boulevard, Pensacola - <NOBR>(850) 456-3360</NOBR>


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

May want to talk to Brandy or Drew here on the forum. I have there numbers if you need them


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... 1st thing I'd want to do is pull up the tiles and see how much cracking there is. You didn't say what kind of tile....ceramic, plastic? No sense spending goodmoney to cover up a problem that may come back! This might also be a good application for a "floating" floor (wood, composite, etc). Do your homework, and get it right the first time! If you have a slab problem, I'm in over my head....but I'm sure someome here can figure that out. Good luck! Let us know how it works out!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoever does the work for you ask about applying an uncoupleing membrane. This is applied to the subfloor before the thinset and tile. It allows for movement of the substrate due to thermal and/or stress fractures and movement. We use it on condos anytime tile is to be installed on an exterior surface.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Have 12 inch ceramic tiles now and am leaning towards replacing them with 15 or 16 inch ceramic tiles although the wife wants wood flooring. 

The engineer suggestedI talk with the flooring company to address the foundation crack. There are ways to fill or seal it he mentioned. And definitely want a uncoupling membrane to allow the tile to 'float' on the foundation. 

Kelly - if you could send the numbers for Brandy and Drew, appreciate it.

Jeff


----------

